# America's Healthly Future Act 2009 (Max Baucus)



## simpletoremember (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone read the bill? Trying to make everyone in the country have health insurance by 2013, and then taxing them an average of 10% of household income, and fining people $900-$3800, that can't afford it. fucked up.


----------



## connerR (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah. Asinine bill. health care protip: tort reform.


----------



## bote (Oct 3, 2009)

I see it like this: you never bothered to post when it was old white guys running the show and a purely capitalistic healthcare system, so now that there's somebody else trying to do something different why not just chill the fuck out and see what the idea actually is, rather than lending your voice to the multimillion (billion?) dollar propaganda machine?


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 8, 2009)

bote said:


> I see it like this: you never bothered to post when it was old white guys running the show and a purely capitalistic healthcare system, so now that there's somebody else trying to do something different why not just chill the fuck out and see what the idea actually is, rather than lending your voice to the multimillion (billion?) dollar propaganda machine?



Just because this plan is different doesn't mean it's not more fucked up. And just because there is a different politician in office with a different skin color, doesn't mean that opposing him is jumping the gun and being discriminative. These will be fines imposed on people without health insurance. I don't understand how this is something we should take lightly by sitting back and "chilling the fuck out".


----------



## simpletoremember (Oct 10, 2009)

bote said:


> I see it like this: you never bothered to post when it was old white guys running the show and a purely capitalistic healthcare system, so now that there's somebody else trying to do something different why not just chill the fuck out and see what the idea actually is, rather than lending your voice to the multimillion (billion?) dollar propaganda machine?



when that old white bastard was running the show, i wasn't old enough to vote, i was just a kid not giving a shit about politics. and ombama works for the same systems that bush did. the central bankers. politicians don't give a shit about the little man, it's the bankers, and businesses that line their pockets, and they pass laws to protect them, not us.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mandatory health insurance is not the same as universal healthcare.
Far from it.
What's this rumor I hear about mandatory H1N1 vaccines? Over my dead body...


----------



## rellydelly890 (Oct 15, 2009)

fuuuuuuck that! hahahaha.


----------



## stove (Oct 16, 2009)

hah you can stick me with that fucking needle while i cough blood on your face!

(yes i know that flu does not usually cause respiratory hemmoraging)


----------

